# DOOM 3 startet nicht



## DaggettBeaver (27. September 2009)

Nach Jahren wollte ich endlich nochmal DOOM 3 spielen und hab es ohne Probleme installiert. Als ich es dann starten will kommt eine Fehlermeldung, das Programm müsse beendet werden    

  Okay, dachte ich, updaten. Also das Spiel auf 1.3 aktualisiet. Wenn ich ich das Spiel dann starten will kommt zumindest ein schwarzer Bildschirm und kurz der "loading Game..." Bildschirm. Dann verschwindet aber alles und es erscheint eine Konsole, und oben steht der Hinweis "Can't load dynamic libraries" oder so ähnlich... 

_>>> Update: hier der letzte Teil des Reports:
_
 using ARB_vertex_buffer_object memory
 using ARB2 renderSystem
 found DLL in pak file: C:\Program Files\Doom 3\base\game03.pk4/gamex86.dll
 copy gamex86.dll to C:\Program Files\Doom 3\base\gamex86.dll
 ERROR: LoadLibrary 'C:\Program Files\Doom 3\base\gamex86.dll' wants to load
 'C:\PROGRA~1\DOOM3~1\base\gamex86.dll'
 3 22 640 480
 Regenerated world, staticAllocCount = 0.
 Shutting down sound hardware
 idRenderSystem:hutdown()
 Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
 ...wglMakeCurrent( NULL, NULL ): success
 ...deleting GL context: success
 ...releasing DC: success
 ...destroying window
 ...shutting down QGL
 ...unloading OpenGL DLL
 couldn't load game dynamic library


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2009)

was hast du denn für nen PC? board, CPU, grafkkarte? welches windows?


----------



## DaggettBeaver (27. September 2009)

Board: ECS GeForce6100PM-M2
  CPU: AMD Athlon 64x2 dual core 4600+ 2,41 GHz
  RAM: 3,5 GB
 Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4650 - 1GB RAM
 OS: XP Pro, SP2

  Hoffe, das hilft.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2009)

sind denn alle treiber aktuell? board, grafik, sound? und windows? vlt. isses auch ein virenscanner schuld, manchmal sorgen die für probleme.


----------



## DaggettBeaver (27. September 2009)

Also, ich hab mal alles an Viren- und Spywareschutz deaktiviert, allerdings macht das offenbar keinen Unterschied. Übrigens muss ich nach einem missglückten Startversuch von DOOM 3 immer wieder den Computer neu starten, da DOOM 3 so kein weiters Mal irgendwie reagiert.

 Wegen der Treiber: Ich spiel grad F.E.A.R. und hab dabei keinerlei Probleme. Wie find ich denn raus, ob noch alle Treiber aktuell sind?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. September 2009)

habe das hier gefunden:



> *found DLL in pak file: E:\Doom3\base\game00.pk4/gamex86.dll
> copy gamex86.dll to E:\Doom3\base\gamex86.dll
> ********************
> ERROR: couldn't load game dynamic library*
> ...


 Quelle

 Einem User scheint's geholfen zu haben, give it a try! 

 Bei dir ist nur der Installationspfad anders, bitte beachten!
 Du musst also die gamex86.dll (von der CD / aus der pk4-Datei) in dieses Verzeichnis extrahieren:

*C:\Program Files\Doom 3\base\*


----------



## DaggettBeaver (27. September 2009)

Tja, die DLL _gamex86.dll_  ist aber in betreffendem Verzeichnis schon drin.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. September 2009)

DaggettBeaver schrieb:


> Tja, die DLL _gamex86.dll_ ist aber in betreffendem Verzeichnis schon drin.


   Du sollst sie ja auch überschreiben, afaik - die gamex86.dll ist möglicherweise defekt. Extrahiere die Datei aus der pk4-Datei und überschreib sie mit der alten.


----------



## DaggettBeaver (27. September 2009)

Hab ich gemacht   . Vielleicht gibt es mehrere davon, und ich hab die falsche erwischt...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. September 2009)

DaggettBeaver schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht   . Vielleicht gibt es mehrere davon, und ich hab die falsche erwischt...


   Hmm ...  glaub ich nicht das es davon mehrere gibt - dann kann ich dir auch nur Google anbieten, da müsstest du dich durchackern, aber normalerweise müsste der Fehler zu beheben sein, da du eine präzise Fehlermeldung bekommst. Sofern du des Englischen mächtig bist, kannst du ja den von mir verlinkten Thread druchstöbern oder du schaust  >>hier<< mal nach, wobei das meiste auch englisch sein wird.


----------



## DaggettBeaver (28. September 2009)

Hey, ich denk, ich hab's       ! Hab in Google nochmal die Zeile *"found DLL in pak file: C:\Program Files\Doom 3\base\game03.pk4/gamex86.dll"* eingegeben, da ich dachte, dass die DLL aus der *game03.pk4* kommt sei wichtig. Irgendwie hatte ich aber nix Befriedigendes gefunden (das mit dem Englisch ist übrigens kein Problem      ). Ein einfacher aber für mich recht unwahrscheinlicher Lösungsvorschlag, den ich fand:

_"Maybe you should try running it in compatibility mode."_ Quelle 

   Unwahrscheilich deshalb, weil ich's schonmal ausprobiert hatte. Dann hab ich einfach nochmal beide Exetutables auf compatibility mode für Win 2000 eingestellt, hab die shortcut geklickt und bin runter zum Briefkasten - wollte die besch****ne Fehlermeldung gar nicht abwarten      . Ich komm zurück, und was hört mein Ohr? DOOM 3 MUCKEEEE!!!       .

   Unfassbar! Hoffentlich war das keine Eintagsfliege... Nächstes Projekt: Extreme High Quality Mod.

   Extreme high danke für die Hilfe!

  P.S.: Wie krieg ich das hin, dass nicht die URL da steht, sondern ein Stichwort?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. September 2009)

DaggettBeaver schrieb:


> Extreme high danke für die Hilfe!


 Kein Ding. 



DaggettBeaver schrieb:


> P.S.: Wie krieg ich das hin, dass nicht die URL da steht, sondern ein Stichwort?


 Du musst den Text, welchen du verlinken willst, markieren und dann oben auf Link einfügen / editieren klicken -  dann öffnet sich ein Fenster in das du den Link eintragen kannst - geht natürlich nur im BBCode-Modus.


----------

